# English schools offering bitless lessons?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

English riding and bitless _do not_ mix well together.
It is customary in the English disciplines to ride with a bit.
Being taught finesse, gentle and soft use of your hands in communication is a learned trait and most schools I've ever been at or ridden at shows at used bits that were the kindest to the animal and the riders were being well taught to be soft.
Bitless is not always kinder as is it pressure applied instead on the face, the poll and in some cases breathing restricted when equipment is not adjusted correctly or used properly that is also a added result.
The only place you may find "bitless" is a therapeutic riding school and even then their bitless is more often halter and reins attached if the riders have gross motor issues...
Not what you want to hear but, think you are finding out your ideals are not with the current needs, trends and safety protocols of riding schools, hence your difficulty finding a place to take lessons at.
In actuality, as you learn more advanced riding principle you rely less on your hands and more on seat and legs so the bit is often not something used extensively.
🐴...


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think anyone needs special lessons on how to ride bitless. I changed all my Arabians from bit to bitless without giving it more than a moment's thought. I adjusted the bridle as the instructions stated, slipped it on them and went out on the trail. It was all very natural.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Horses have incredibly strong tongues and jaws, vs extremely thin skin right over the bone and nerves on their noses. A horse is actually more likely to suffer damage from heavy hands riding bitless than with a bit. While there are some nasty bits out there that _can_ do real damage, no decent riding school would use them. Whereas, I knew a horse years ago who had previously been ridden in a mechanical hackamore and had a huge permanent dent in his nose from it.

Another issue with some bitless set-ups is that they don't release pressure as well, which can dull the communication between horse and rider. And while I know everyone's experiences are different, I've never liked bitless when I've tried it. With a bit, I can give a very soft, subtle instruction. When I've tried bitless, I've felt like I had to "shout" with my hands to be heard, and that's never a nice thing. Not saying that's always the case at all. But again, bitless is not automatically better for horse or rider.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Park Farm Riding School in Canterbury is bitless. Have a look at their FB page. They are licensed, insured, bhs training centre and pony club etc. They may be an option, but, like all schools, you'd need to visit and talk with the instructors. I've never been there, as I'm at the opposite end of the island!

There are instructors who specialise in bitless in the south but you'd probably need your own horse. However, if they, or the school can't help you, or are too far away, they may know of other locations.

That said, I agree that any tack on the face or in the mouth can cause damage in the wrong hands. Honestly, I think the easiest option would for you to contact your nearest BHS approved centre to discuss your thoughts, book a non-riding visit, look at their horses and ask them to talk you through the pros and cons of bits and bitless. 

I think you'll be okay learning with a bit once you're assured that the horses are happy.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It’s not easy for me to say anything that @Caledonian hasn’t already covered regarding UK Riding Schools 

I second contacting the BHS to see if they have anything to offer by way of listings.

The main problem that I see, is that most Riding School horses are conventionally trained to work in a bit, so finding one that has horses that are regularly worked in a bit less bridle might not be easy.


----------



## horseguymaybe (10 mo ago)

Caledonian said:


> Park Farm Riding School in Canterbury is bitless. Have a look at their FB page. They are licensed, insured, bhs training centre and pony club etc. They may be an option, but, like all schools, you'd need to visit and talk with the instructors. I've never been there, as I'm at the opposite end of the island!
> 
> There are instructors who specialise in bitless in the south but you'd probably need your own horse. However, if they, or the school can't help you, or are too far away, they may know of other locations.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I'm actually not too far from Canterbury so I'll take a look at that, that's a huge help. I can't help but think any kind of metal in a horse's mouth that's there to be pulled on is going to cause pain or discomfort, especially in the hands of someone like me who is effectively going to be a beginner again. I want to work with horses in a way that doesn't force their compliance through pain. But that school sounds great, I'll take a look thank you : ))


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horseguymaybe said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of the issues with some bitless bridles but that's not the case for all bitless. I won't be using anything that causes pain to the horse.


This is a really admirable message. As a horse owner who lets other people ride my horses, I find it very heartening.

I would also add that if this is your goal, you might want to ask the barns you talk to what other steps they take to prevent pain in their lesson horses. A bit isn't the only thing that can cause pain -- any sort of tack that is not fitted to the horse can cause pain: bridle, saddle, girth, anything. So you might ask how they evaluate saddle fit for their horses. Any place that tells you their saddles fit all horses, or encourages you to get your own saddle, I would be concerned about.

Also ask how they determine if a horse is in pain vs just being stubborn, and what they do about it when they think there is pain involved. Do they call a vet? A bodyworker? Chiropractor? If they give you the sense that they think a horse acting up is more likely to be because the horse is "bad," I'd look for another place. Because you will be encouraged to punish that horse when you ride it, in order to get it to cooperate.

And finally, on that note, if you ride English you will most likely be expected to carry a crop, and sometimes to use it. It's hard to want to do that if you care about the horses, but you need to know that (assuming the horse is not in pain, see above) it is kinder to the horse to be clear about what you want, and to follow up that request with force if needed, than to not be clear. Force should rarely be needed, IMO, with a good lesson horse, but there are some horses that need to know that you can "make them" before they will comply. And if you don't, they will act up more and more, and they could become a dangerous horse that then requires someone else to get on and use really harsh methods to correct.

I guess that might actually be another question to ask -- "If my lesson horse doesn't do what I want it to do, how would you help me to get the response I need?" And see what they say.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

horseguymaybe said:


> I won't be using anything that causes pain to the horse.


You do recognize that the choice of tack used is _not_ for you to decide as you don't own the horse or establishment.
Till you own your own horse you *do not *get to make that "choice" and will need to look carefully and longer for a program that fits your ideas and ideals..
I wish you happy rides and much success in your endeavor.
🐴...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

horseguymaybe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely try that. And yeah, I'm aware of the issues with some bitless bridles but that's not the case for all bitless. I won't be using anything that causes pain to the horse.


You've missed the point. Bitless does not equal painless. My mare rides in a bit with a bridle that has no noseband because prior to my purchase someone broke her nose with a bitless bridle. The pain comes from the hands wielding the reins. NO MATTER BITTED OR BITLESS. If you want no pain assurance then you ride without a bridle and reins. You still aren't guaranteed to provide the horse with a pain-free experience.

A halter with reins attached can cause pain.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

This is a horse's mouth. The bit sits where there are no teeth. Providing there aren't wolf teeth (they're usually extracted, this image just contains them for educational purposes) there is nothing uncomfortable interfering with the horse's carriage of the bit, if properly bitted. It rests nicely in their mouth and is carried on their tongue. It's not invasive. The huge animal isn't bothered by it at all, no more than you'd be bothered by wearing shoes or socks or underwear. Unless you are actively HAULING on the reins like a crazy person, you won't hurt a horse who is bitted well. To say "I can't help but think" let me stop you right there, none of us would be riding in bits or teaching the young ones in bits if they were innately painful to the horse. Even in the hands of a complete newbie, a bit is perfectly fine if you're with a trainer and taught how to use it. and since you're already cautious about how you handle these animals, I doubt you'll be the type to snatch the reins and haul on their face. 

If its hurting the horse you're worrying about, don't. A GOOD trainer will asses you skills and teach you how to handle a horse. 

*If you're really hauling on a horse's face enough to hurt it in a bit, you're going to be hauling on it enough to hurt it in a bitless setup. The factor that eliminates your worries will be a good trainer. *

Riding in bitless is totally fine. I do it often. But rest assured, if you can't find a place that has a bitless horse (because horses are ridden in what they respond to best, it's up to the horse to choose IMO, not the rider) you can ride with a bit just fine and not hurt anything or anyone. A good trainer will send you home before they let you snatch on their horses. You're already in the right mindset of how to respect these animals, you'll do fine in whatever headgear the horse is in.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mod note

This thread is now closed as all available advice on finding a British Riding School that teaches clients on horses that are ridden bitless’ has been provided.

If the OP wants to have a discussion on the positives and negatives of riding bitless it needs to be on a new thread in the appropriate sub forum.


----------

